# Who pays for kids travel expenses!



## 1lostintranslation (Apr 10, 2012)

So I have been dating a man for the past 14 months. We both had children. I had 3 girls (8, 6, 4), him 2 girls (11, 9). Planned a August wedding, we ended up canceling. We also in the midst of this were expecting a new one of our own a little boy, he was born in Oct. 

Long story short. The moving in together didn't go that great. He ended up moving out a mere 5 months later. The biggest issue we disagreed on the kids. So we disconnected....he said he felt in the middle. I felt abandoned while carrying his child, and he decided to leave and walked out on us. I felt as if he chose the two kids over me, the other kids, and then our kid together. 

We have tried to continue on the relationship long distance he lives an hour away, and it is difficult. He even wants/wanted me to move up there to him in July 2013. However until trying to dig for information I now found out that his kids don't really want us together. 


FF to now we are kinda taking a break. We did decide to exchange new baby in town in between us. We have only done one exchange.

My question: I take care of LO's day-to-day, pay childcare costs, we are breastfeeding him. He wants to get him everyother weekend. I feel like I shouldn't have to drive to meet him. He should have to come an hour away and pick up LO....Right? He was the one who created the distance, and I am doing a majority of the work anyway.


----------



## Can't believe it's over (Oct 6, 2012)

You need to get custody papers drawn up by a lawyer, have your lawyer bill the daddy. He should have to pick him up from your house, unless you two can't get along then a neutral place is better, but still close to you.


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

tell him you are not ok driving the distance as a new mum.

Or meet half way?


congratulations on the birth of your baby sweety. Love well and look after yourself .


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

My ex h picked up his child when he wanted to. He was over an hour drive from my house. It was in the divorce decree. There wasn't a distance listed. My ex h paid very minimal child support, he didn't pay at first until he was threatened his drivers license. Eventually he stopped coming and shut his child out of his life for good. He has other children also, so it wasn't that he didn't want children.

I agree the father should pick up the child.


----------

